# 1952 20" Pixie light weight



## fatbike (Sep 13, 2021)

Picked this up over the weekend at the Brooks swap meet. It is really neat!Has a 22t rear cog with this lucky 7 front chain ring.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 13, 2021)

kinda cool to see a boys version, picked mine up at the beginning of the summer didn't think i would see another


----------



## fatbike (Sep 14, 2021)

nick tures said:


> kinda cool to see a boys version, picked mine up at the beginning of the summer didn't think i would see another
> 
> View attachment 1478063



I think I'm going to put this boys light weight up for sale.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 14, 2021)

fatbike said:


> I think I'm going to put this boys light weight up for sale.



well let me know i might be interested....


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2021)

nick tures said:


> well let me know i might be interested....



Check out the classified section, I think he did list it for sale.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 14, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Check out the classified section, I think he did list it for sale.



will do  thanks !!


----------



## fatbike (Sep 15, 2021)

nick tures said:


> well let me know i might be interested....



I listed it, it’s for sale.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 15, 2021)

hang the fenders on just for a picture before you ship it.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 16, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> hang the fenders on just for a picture before you ship it.



What do you mean?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 16, 2021)

fatbike said:


> What do you mean?



aren't those the fenders sitting next to it?   put them on and post a picture.

I have seen three 24" lightweight Schwinn's for sale locally over the past month or so. there is a 24" racer for sale right now.  never seen a 20" other than here


----------

